# Two year old Quarter Horse



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

This is my two year old filly 'Rally'
Peppers Rockin Rodeo Quarter Horse

What do you think of her?
Thanks!

These pictures where taken in May


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Like him a lot. Does he show any cow? Seems he should with those lines! 

He has a Cutting horse conformation.


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

She sorts the dogs.  

She should be pretty cowey. Her sire and half sister (same sire) are very cowey.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

soo... you going to see if she will cut and compete? If she does.. this is a horse to BREED because this is what the Quarter horse is all about. 
I just got a really nice German Shepherd Puppy and she herds her toys, especially her squeaky balls. It KILLS me not to have my dairy farm any more. I could see her working for me as nice or nicer than my first German Shepherd. 

I would LOVE to have cattle and a couple of good horses and good dogs...............


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

I would love to do cutting with her.
I have no experience cutting though, so I am going to be training with her sires owner. He has trained for sorting, cutting, working cow horse, team penning, and a little bit of reining.
My catahoula has a lot of herding instincts, but I don't own any cows either. When she and Rally play its quite entertaining.


----------



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

So cute! I love that sweet little head!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Once you cut, your hooked! Be warned XD! I lived on a cutting ranch and she looks like the stocky foals the mares had. She is CUTE too .


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

I got to work her sire on the flag once and it was a blast!
Thanks! I think she is cute too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

Just wanted to show a updated picture of Rally. This was taken 2 months ago, she turns 4 in May.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Still like this horse. Would love to see this horse on cattle.


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

Thank you! She has really impressed me in training. I hope to get her on cows this summer


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

She's my type of horse! She is beautifully balanced and I don't see any obvious faults. Elana nailed it - definitely looks like a cutter.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Absolutely love her! Very nicely put together with a gorgeous little head. Great papers as well!


----------

